# اريد صلاة من اجل المريض



## rana820 (7 أبريل 2009)

مرحبا شلونكم يا اخواني 
انا محتاجة جدا لصلاة من اجل المريض بحثت عنها بهل قسم بس ما شفت وحدة
اذا ممكن احد يوفرلي ياها لاني محتاجاها كثير

وشكرا مقدما


----------



## kalimooo (8 أبريل 2009)

الهي الحبيب يا اله كل نعمة وبركة يا يسوع المسيح
يارب اضع بين يديك كل مريض يارب محتاج الك
يا الهي احنى مو اهل لان تدخل دارنا لكن ايمانا بيك انو مجرد كلمة منك تشفي يا يسوع
يا ابوي السماوي باسمك ارفع صلاتي الى الابد
امين...


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2009)

يارب الحبيب اضع امامك اليوم وكل يوم كل مريض ، انت القادر وحدك ان تشفيه لأنك انت قلت انا الرب شافيك، وباسم فتاك القدوس ألمس موضع الألم والداء ...واشفي ....آمين


----------

